# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Smart-Clip2  Smart-Clip2 Software v1.01.02 released.

## mohamed73

*Smart-Clip2 Software v1.01.02 is out!*     *MTK platform update:*  The following models added to the list of supported:  *♦ Avvio 516* (MT6252) *♦ Bmobile K340* (MT6260) *♦ Discovery V5* (MT6575) *♦ Wiko Lubi+* (MT6252) *♦ Cloudfone* Excite 503d (MT6572) *♦ Lanix T65* (MT6252) *♦ Lenovo A516* (MT6572) *♦ Plum Sync* (MT6572) *♦ Verykool I603* (MT6260) *♦ Vodafone Smart 4 Mini / Vodafone 785* (MT6572) *♦ ZTE A36+* (MT6223)   *Qualcomm platform update:*  1. Added *Direct unlock / Repair IMEI* features for *Movitel M8403*  2. Added *Repair Security Area* feature for *Huawei U8685*  3. Fast *Direct Unlock* and *Repair IMEI* firmware database 
updated with the following versions for: *♦ BLU Dash 3.5:* Q106_BLU_R16_0.0.20 *♦ BLU Dash 4.0:* Q203_BLU_MODEM_V0.0.2_S1231 *♦ BS 351:* BYT_FR_P752D20V1.0.0B13 *♦ Motorola:* MZ601 *♦ Orange Dublin:* GB_P752V_OCHV1.0.0B07 *♦ V9a:* GB_TELEKOM_V9AV1.0.0B01 *♦ Vodafone Smart Chat:* VPT_P752DV1.0.0B13 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

